# Distilled Water



## here phishiie phishiie (Oct 7, 2003)

When you do a water change top the tank off with distilled water. It makes the water more acidic and brings out your p's colors more.

Just learned this today and thought i would share.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Quite an expensive way to bring out the color. Do you have some data behind this? Pictures? What level of ph does it push it to?


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Yea and Evian is even better.


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

It will make your water softer and more acidic, but it's also a pH crash waiting to happen. Distilled water lacks buffers needed to keep the pH stable. Once these buffers are used up, your pH will fall through the floor and all your fishes will be dead. Just a matter of time...

You can NOT just add distilled or R.O. water during water changes or to top off your tank. It MUST be reconstituted to put back the buffers and other salts/minerals that are lost.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thankyou for clarifying donh.


----------

